# New guy to the site



## dortiz6974 (May 27, 2020)

Good day all....

I am from Massachusetts living and working in Bahrain... just looking to expand my knowledge of all thing Masonic and just a good chat. 
Dan Ortiz.


----------



## Brother JC (May 27, 2020)

Greetings, Dan, are you a Mason or just interested?


----------



## Mike Martin (May 28, 2020)

Hello from England.


----------



## Center (May 30, 2020)

Hello from Holland/Italy


----------



## dortiz6974 (May 31, 2020)

Brother JC said:


> Greetings, Dan, are you a Mason or just interested?


I’m a brother from United Brethren Lodge in Massachusetts..


----------



## Brother JC (May 31, 2020)

dortiz6974 said:


> I’m a brother from United Brethren Lodge in Massachusetts..



Welcome, Brother, you’re a long way from home.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 1, 2020)

Greeting and welcome.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Jun 3, 2020)

Welcome Brother


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 25, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------

